# My Naugty Charlie girl 6 months today



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hard to believe that it is 6 months Maggie, I have a feeling that Charlie will be teaching her new friends her naughty ways at the bridge


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't believe it's been 6 months already. Charlie was a very special girl indeed. I bet she's teaching lots of goldens at the bridge her naughty ways


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words its been very hard today she loved life so much after all Charlie had been through I wished she could have had more time with me.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh the missing them is so hard. She was so beautiful. Just a plain old hard one to cope with. Darn it I miss my girl too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. Take comfort that her spirit is still with you, it must be so hard for you. Warmest wishes sent to you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

A very special girl indeed. Such lovely pics of her. We all miss you Charlie.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs. It is so heartbreaking.
I love the photo with the umbrella, it reminds me so much of my HRH Toby.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

What a lovely, happy girl she was. Sending strength and hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, Maggie. Anniversaries are so hard!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Always love seeing pix of Charlie. Thinking of you on this difficult milestone. Bet she has taught Golda, Max and Di some fun new tricks!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Love Charlie's pictures! So sweet! I can't believe it has been 6 months already. I hope your heart is healing, it is so hard, isn't it? It has been over 16 months since we lost our Buddy, and not a day goes by that I don't miss his smiling face, silly dances, and cuddles. Remembering Charlie, and all her wonderful stories!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sending lots of hugs. It is so heartbreaking.
> I love the photo with the umbrella, it reminds me so much of my HRH Toby.


Yes only the best for HRH Toby and Charlie  we were there slaves and made sure they had only the best


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought of Charlie this morning Daisy had to go to the vets and there was a cat in there :uhoh: if that had been Charlie I dread to think what would have happened to me.

Daisy is having blood test urine test and thyroid test she is not herself at the moment she has been like that since we lost Charlie at first I thought maybe she is still missing Charlie but I wanted her checked out.
Have to phone the vet the end of the week for the results

In the photo Charlie is on the left and Daisy on the right they loved each other so much.


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Charlie was a beautiful dog... and apparently had a good sense of humor too.  

I'm so sorry for your loss and I send well wishes to you and Daisy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlie was a very special girl Maggie, I hope the funny and happy memories you have of your sweet girl brings you a little comfort.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

alligeek said:


> Charlie was a beautiful dog... and apparently had a good sense of humor too.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss and I send well wishes to you and Daisy.


Thanks Charlie had a sense of humor I have never known such a naughty but funny dog.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Wow six months already?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

I know how hard anniversaries are!
Hard to believe it's 6 months.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

We all miss Naughty Charlie. She was one of a kind. Hugs to you


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maggie,
Sorry I'm just seeing your post just now about Charlie's 6 month bridge day. I know how difficult these milestones are as they pass. Keeping you and sweet naughty Charlie in our thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm late to this thread, too. I know how hard the anniversaries (or monthaversaries) can be. Naughty Charlie was loved here. I love the picture of Charlie and Daisy together. So sweet. Charlie will always be remembered here.


----------

